# Now Available: Dynamic+ Lowering Springs for B9 Audi A4/Allroad!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

After months of testing at 034Motorsport, Dynamic+ Lowering Springs for B9 Audi A4 & Allroad are finally available! :thumbup:

​
Dynamic+ Lowering Springs were engineered and tested in-house at 034Motorsport to deliver superb ride quality and optimal handling performance. Designed to as a true no-compromise solution, Dynamic+ Lowering Springs provide an aggressive yet functional stance, and reward drivers with precise vehicle control and OEM+ comfort levels.

Dynamic+ Lowering Springs were thoroughly evaluated on the street and track on 034Motorsport's B9 Audi A4 Development Vehicle, and by independent Audi enthusiasts before release. The selected spring rates, unique dual-rate spring design, and ride height are the culmination of months testing - thousands of miles of commuting and countless track days - resulting in a lowering kit that is perfectly matched to the factory dampers.

Each set of Dynamic+ Lowering Springs is manufactured in the USA at an ISO 9001 certified facility, and tested to 034Motorsport's exacting specifications to ensure they deliver unmatched levels of handling performance. These springs are the ideal suspension solution for the discerning Audi A4/Allroad owner who desires to lower their vehicle and enhance their driving experience.

*Features:*

Improved Handling Performance & Chassis Dynamics
Reduced Body Roll & Understeer
Superb Comfort & Ride Quality
Compatible with Audi Adaptive Suspension
Lightweight, High-Strength Construction
Shot Peened & Powdercoated
Made in USA at ISO 9001 Certified Facility
*Ride Height:*

*B9 Audi A4 Base Suspension*
Front - 2.0" Lower
Rear - 2.0" Lower
*B9 Audi A4 Sport Suspension*
Front - 1.1" Lower
Rear - 1.1" Lower
*B9 Audi Allroad Suspension*
Front - 2.2" Lower
Rear - 2.0" Lower
*Effective Spring Rates:*

Front - 365 Pounds/Inch
Rear - 490 Pounds/Inch
*Fitment:*

2017 - Present Audi A4 (B9)
2017 - Present Audi Allroad (B9)
*Please Note:* Compatible with Base, Sport Package Equipped, and Audi Adaptive Suspension Equipped Vehicles. We recommend trimming the front bump stops by 10mm on Base Suspension A4s and Allroads.
Click Here to Order!


----------



## teo_sloww (May 30, 2010)

C5 AllRoad owners like  can we get some too? lol im waiting for an adjustable coilover to replace the stock air ride.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

teo_sloww said:


> C5 AllRoad owners like  can we get some too? lol im waiting for an adjustable coilover to replace the stock air ride.


Unfortunately we don't have anything in the works for the C5, but I do have some more shots of Jaron's 2017 Audi A4 Allroad for you to enjoy.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

034Motorsport said:


> ​


​ 

Holy cow, that looks good! Although those black fenders are for the birds (I know that color doesn't have full paint option).


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------

